# I saw a circed boy - question about the "locker room argument"



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

Last Tuesday, in the changing room after DS' swimming class, I noticed that one of the boys is circed. He is about six years old. It is the first time I have ever seen a circed penis, and it was actually a surprisingly un-shocking experience!

Now, I must say I didn't think he looked that different at all! I don't think I would have noticed if I hadn't been aware of the problem through this website. So, do kids really notice in the locker room, if they don't know what to look for?


----------



## JulianneW (Dec 17, 2010)

There are many types of circumcision, some are very loose which allows the male to keep more of his skin, they often resemble a male with a naturally short foreskin. There are also tight circumcisions where the scar is well below the head. As with all infant penises there is no way to know how it will change and grow as he develops. Being from the US and changing plenty of little boys diapers, all the circed boys I have seen have fully exposed heads.

Below is a link to a slide show drawing of the infant male anatomy both natural and surgically altered.

http://healthguide.howstuffworks.com/circumcision-picture.htm

The reason I find it shocking is because it looks like an aroused man.

What I find odd is the amount of people here in the United States that do not realize that once an intact man becomes erect the foreskin retracts and looks like a circumcised male minus the scar and plus the frenular delta, ridged band and 20,000 nerve endings.- This is why I don't get the cosmetic argument. When its erect it looks pretty much the same plus the full function.

As far as the locker room argument I think your right. All penises wether flaccid or erect are different and unless you really know what your looking for and are truly looking you don't notice. My husband played football from 5th grade through high school with the same group of guys and he does not know any of their penis size or status. I feel like its similar to asking a girl what her friends nipples are like. How would I know if my friend has flat nipples?


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulianneW*
> 
> As far as the locker room argument I think your right. All penises wether flaccid or erect are different and unless you really know what your looking for and are truly looking you don't notice. My husband played football from 5th grade through high school with the same group of guys and he does not know any of their penis size or status. I feel like its similar to asking a girl what her friends nipples are like. How would I know if my friend has flat nipples?


Actualy, I would disagree with this. I spent all 12 years of grade scool in boys boarding schools, all of which had totaly open, communal showers. Children have no shame in looking at their friends and peers. They are not inhibited like adults are. We knew everyone's status. Those that were circumcised had fully exposed glans. Those that were intact had fully covered glans except for the very rare case with a short foreskin. I never saw an intact boy retract his foreskin either. The thing is .. no one cared. It was just accepted that there were two kinds of penis. I do not remember so much as one comment, never mind teasing based on circumcision status.


----------



## Hazelpuss (Jan 18, 2011)

"Below is a link to a slide show drawing of the infant male anatomy both natural and surgically altered.

http://health-guide.howstuffworks.com/circumcision-picture.htm"

That is a totally biased page, no mention of the fact that it is a completely optional procedure, very destructive, and having no regard for the feelings of the boy himself, or the effects perhaps 50 years later. No wonder so many American people still think that circ is normal.


----------



## JulianneW (Dec 17, 2010)

I completely agree it is very bias however, here in the U.S that is exactly as it is presented. Only people who educate themselves know the foreskins function.


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakunangovi*
> 
> 
> 
> > Actualy, I would disagree with this. I spent all 12 years of grade scool in boys boarding schools, all of which had totaly open, communal showers. Children have no shame in looking at their friends and peers. They are not inhibited like adults are. We knew everyone's status. Those that were circumcised had fully exposed glans. Those that were intact had fully covered glans except for the very rare case with a short foreskin. I never saw an intact boy retract his foreskin either. The thing is .. no one cared. It was just accepted that there were two kinds of penis. I do not remember so much as one comment, never mind teasing based on circumcision status.


Here in the US, most children/teens do not get fully naked in the locker room and the showers have been sitting dry as a bone and unused for years. When I was in junior high, we were told to take showers so we wouldn't stink but all we would do is wet a washcloth and dab it under our armpits and get the heck out of there ASAP!


----------

